# Juwel Rekord 120 quesiton



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Where in gods name does the heater fit?

We bought it second hand and have got all the filters and pump in place, but we can't figure out where to put the bloody heater! 

I'm fairly certain we're being retarded about this, but we've been trying for about 40minutes now and I figure I'd let one of the experts school us 
xx

*really wish I had read the title before posting. Question* not quesiton


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

There should be a bracket in the filter, usually next to the pump outlet grill. The bracket is removable and simply clips to the side of the filter chamber.

If you can't find the bracket, spares are easy to find.


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you! You really know your stuff.

I tried telling the 2 men here it fit there but I was ignored (even though I had a smaller version of this tank a few years ago and that was wear the heater went then)

Sigh.

Thanks again


----------

